
Bentley Bentayga V8: the next Bentley could be fully autonomous UK - rbanffy
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/bentley-bentayga-v8-price-suv-new-car
======
Piskvorrr
"Fully autonomous...level 4." I thought L4 means "monkey still needs to poke
it"? But interesting to see.

